# OPI: Rapidry vs Drip Dry



## lara (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.opi.com/trQuikDry.asp

Is there a significant difference between Rapidry (the mist, not the top coat) and Drip Dry? Different curing times, yellowing, etc.

I'm almost at the end of a bottle of Rapidry mist and am wondering whether to switch over or buy the same again. Dilemma!


----------



## stephbunny (Dec 6, 2006)

Do you like the rapidry?

I have the drip dry--and although it sorta works, I'm not sure I see the difference between the OPI brand and the Revlon brand I use to have from the drugstore.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 6, 2006)

I would stick with the mist. As a nail tech, personally I'm not a fan of drops. I haven't used OPI's, but I have experience with Essie's and Qtica's. I find that you have to be more careful with the application to avoid discoloration and setting problems with the polish. If you apply the drops too soon, you'll ruin the manicure. So, waiting that minute or so that they ask you is key. If you're doing your own nails, the mist is probably easier for you, anyway.


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 3, 2007)

I have never tried RapidDry but Drip Dry are nice....personally though I use Seche Vite topcoat because it dries so fast on its own. Im such a klutz so it really helps to have something dry in like a minute flat


----------

